# WAGO Feldbuskoppler mit Raspberry Pi per Modus betreiben?



## XX5198 (29 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade einen alten Koppler (750-342) ausgegraben, den ich an einem Controller per Modus betrieben hab.
Da ich mich gerade etwas mit dem Thema Raspberry Pi beschäftige habe ich mich gefragt ob ich den Koppler mit dem Pi per Modus verwenden könnte?
Also den Pi als Master und dann die DI und DO der Klemmen am Koppler ansteuern bzw auslesen. 

Soweit ich weis kann der Pi Modus Master übernehmen. Hat das von euch schon mal jemand gemacht oder kann mir Tipps geben?
 Ich werde das demnächst einfach mal probieren aber wollte schon mal gefragt haben ob das schonmal jemand gemacht hat. 

Danke schon mal. 

Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2020)

Es funktioniert.
Welche Software willst nutzen?


----------



## XX5198 (29 März 2020)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort. 
Ich wollte einfach Raspian bzw Python auf dem Pi nutzen. 
Möchte zB die Impulse von Strom und Gaszähler erfassen und mit dem Pi weiter auswerten. Programmiere im Moment mit Codesys 2.3 und Python wäre da natürlich aktueller.


----------



## Matze001 (29 März 2020)

Das es eine Codesys V3 Runtime für die PI gibt weißt Du aber?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Mavorkit (29 März 2020)

Hi,

Ich hab das auch schon mit der CoDeSys 3.5 bei einem Kollegen gemacht. Klappt wunderbar und ist auch nicht so kompliziert einzurichten.

Brauchst halt die CoDeSys Lizenz für den RPi die Single core hat zu den Zeitpunkt 50 Euro gekostet. Es gibt auch eine Demo Version. Dabei geht es der RPi glaub ich nach einer Stunde in den Stopp und muss wieder gestartet werden.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## XX5198 (29 März 2020)

Um ehrlich zu sein wusste ich das nicht. 
Aber Danke für den Tipp.
Denke aber, dass ich nicht auf Codesy sondern Python setzen werde, da flexibler.


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2020)

XX5198 schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für die Antwort.
> Ich wollte einfach Raspian bzw Python auf dem Pi nutzen.
> Möchte zB die Impulse von Strom und Gaszähler erfassen und mit dem Pi weiter auswerten. Programmiere im Moment mit Codesys 2.3 und Python wäre da natürlich aktueller.



Manche müssen das Rad immer neu erfinden 
Schau dir mal Node Red, ioBroker, OpenHab, Home Assist, u.s.w.
Es gibt unzählige gute Software für Homeautomation.
Für Verbrauchswerte ist z.B. InfluxDB und Grafana Klasse.


----------



## XX5198 (29 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Manche müssen das Rad immer neu erfinden
> Schau dir mal Node Red, ioBroker, OpenHab, Home Assist, u.s.w.
> Es gibt unzählige gute Software für Homeautomation.
> Für Verbrauchswerte ist z.B. InfluxDB und Grafana Klasse.



Das kann ich mir ja alles angucken, danke 
Es ging ja erstmal nur darum ob es überhaupt möglich ist was ich vor habe. Und eben weil es so viel für den Pi /Python gibt möchte ich da das nutzen.


----------

